# Portable Track



## woodman (Dec 27, 2007)

Got my track back after 12yrs. in storage. It is just like new, the 1/2'' partical board is holding up fine. The sections are doweled and screwed together.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Wow*

That is a lot of track!
Looks like fun....

Scott


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

noddaz said:


> That is a lot of track!
> Looks like fun....
> 
> Scott


I'll say. What is the lap length?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

12 years in storage? How much track cleaning did you have to do? rr


----------



## woodman (Dec 27, 2007)

The track is a 55' and has not ben set up yet. I unloaded it to remember what it looked like.

Have plans to make a modular track so pcs. can be rearanged for different layouts...

This is a scale model drawing ,each sec. is 3.5'x7'........


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

Woodman came over and raced with us a couple of nights ago, and he showed me the modular thing.
It's a GREAT idea.
Let's all hope he gets going on it and then I can get to race on it!

Tim


----------



## woodman (Dec 27, 2007)

Track is set up and running, the layout is fun...which I forgot after 12+ years.


----------

